# FreeBSD 12 guest on Virtualbox/Win10 host - low network performance



## zomar (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello,

My test config is

Host:
Windows 10 as host for Virtualbox 6.0.4 r128413
Intel Core i5-4590, 16GB ram, SSD Samsung 850 EVO.
Onboard LAN "Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V" 1Gbps
IP: 192.168.135.100

All guests are installed form latest ISO, VB images are on SSD disk.
Same config:
2GB ram
2 cores
lan bridged on Intel I217-V and on guest side Intel PRO/1000 Desktop 82540EM


FreeBSD 12 - 192.168.135.130
Arch Linux -  192.168.135.131
Debian Linux -  192.168.135.132
FreeBSD 11.2 - 192.168.135.133
TL;DR

Low network performance on FreeBSD 12 guest.
FreeBSD 11.2 lower thanArch Linux and Debian.



Below iperf3 -t 5 -c 192.168.135.X command average results in Mbits/sec:






On guests no other config besides installing iperf3.

FreeBSD guest was tested with other virtual network cards. With vtnet performace was half worse even with ipconfig tunings mentioned in Virtualbox documentation. No performance change with virtualbox-ose-additions-nox11.

What can be wrong?

Detailed test results in attached images

Edit: added FreeBSD 11.2 guest


----------



## vbCrLf (Jul 15, 2020)

Did you ever resolve this issue? I'm having the same problems, but with pfSense (FreeBSD) running as a VirtualBox 6.1 guest on Windows Server 2019. Bandwidth is effectively cut in half even with the default install.


----------



## zomar (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello, no. I'm still on FBSD 11.3 with transfers ~1Gbps. And I did not test FBSD 12 from that time.


----------

